# Comfort Bird



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

I am thinking about giving carving a try after I finish the small built in cabinet I am working on now. I have seen youtube videos for comfort birds and wondered if anyone had a pattern they would be wiling to share or knew where I could find one?

Also, any recommendations on a good straight blade carving knife that won't break the bank.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Never carved one myself but I like the videos from this guy:





For a good general purpose carving knife, I think the Mora 106 or 120 are excellent for the money.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

I watched him last night, I liked his video as well


----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Thedustydutchman (May 23, 2021)

Something like that help at all? You can obviously scale it however you want. Found it somewhere online and have been holding onto it if I ever get around to carving one myself


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Notw said:


> Also, any recommendations on a good straight blade carving knife that won't break the bank.


Mora 106 or 120 as Kenny said.

Most of the birbs I’ve carved are roughly based on the comfort birds.

1, 2, 3, and 4


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I used the pattern that DustyDutchman posted to cut a template out of some aluminum flashing. Now all I have to do is trace around the inside of the pattern.
Comfort Birds - also w/ Template & WIP | LumberJocks Woodworking Forum

And I just use a folding utility knife. It's cheap, less than $10, available at your local building supply or hardware store.. and best of all, super easy to sharpen! I think I have two of those blue Huskyknives. For Comfort Birds you don't need a lot of knife. It's all smooth curves.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Mora Knives have a 2.7mm thick blade (0.106 inch) which is a very thick blade. The thinner the blade, the easier it is to carve wood. Also, most Mora Knives are quite long, which is often difficult for a beginner. I'd suggest sticking with a blade less than 50mm long (2 inch) as it's much easier to use. Try to find a blade that has thickness of 0.030 - 0.040 inch (0.76 - 1.01mm). Some good brands are Drake, OCT (Shipley), Helvie.

Claude


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Claude has a point. If I were yo only have a single knife, it would be my Mora 106. But I also have a few Flexcuts that I use a lot because they’re smaller and thinner. In addition to the makers he mentions, I’ll add Deepwoods Ventures. I recently bought a hook knife from them and I’m impressed with the quality. Their prices are quite reasonable too.






Wood Carving Tools and Carving Knives - Deepwoods Ventures


Wood carving knives with figured wood handles honed to a razor sharp edge.




deepwoodsventures.com


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Notw said:


> I am thinking about giving carving a try after I finish the small built in cabinet I am working on now. I have seen youtube videos for comfort birds and wondered if anyone had a pattern they would be wiling to share or knew where I could find one?
> 
> Also, any recommendations on a good straight blade carving knife that won't break the bank.


That sounds interesting and something you can do anywhere. Also a great way to use up any scrap exotics laying around in the shop.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

I went out in the shop last night and was looking around at some of the tools I use for carving spoons and found I have a KN14 knife from Flexcut. I'll give that a try first.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

I used the same paper template as above because I'm horrible at picturing stuff like that in my head. I used a glue stick to attach the templates to the top and side of a block and used the bandsaw to remove the bulk of the wood. Then I went in with a couple FlexCut knives and got everything into nearly finished shape. Then I used a Dremel to sand and smooth it all out. 

It was my first time carving anything, and my wife loves it. Walnut with a few coats of Minwax WipeOn Poly.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

That looks great Tony, I hope my first attempt is that good


----------



## Hoosierwoodcraft (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you Dutchman for the pattern. Just picked up some Tupleo and want to try to make my first comfort bird


----------

